# winamp, 5.1 speakers?



## legolas (Aug 31, 2005)

hi,

i got a creative 5.1 recently. i find that i get o/p only on front 2 speakers if i play in winamp. but in windows media player or powerdvd, i get o/p on all 5 speakers. how to configure winamp? thk u.

/legolas


----------



## mohit (Aug 31, 2005)

i 2 face d same problem with my creative inspire 4.1  ... checked with media player and it delivers the o/p in all the speakers .. winamp just plays in 2 speakers .. how do u correct this ?


----------



## legolas (Sep 9, 2005)

it seems there is a newer version of winamp with surround sound features... is taht true? winamp 5.1...  me searhin in their homepage. good luck. bye

/legolas


----------



## D1G1TiZed (Sep 9, 2005)

i have a creative 5.1 speakers .. winamp plays fine in all five speakers ..

it worked fine in winamp 5.094 too .. now i am using winamp 5.1

i think u hav to enable CMSS (Creative Multi Surround System or something like that)

to enable it, open Creative Play Center, Open the Tray Window which shows the number pad .. Then click CMSS and click On


----------



## q3_abhi (Sep 9, 2005)

Try to get the latest Winamp versions.


----------



## legolas (Sep 10, 2005)

D1G1TiZed said:
			
		

> i have a creative 5.1 speakers .. winamp plays fine in all five speakers ..
> 
> it worked fine in winamp 5.094 too .. now i am using winamp 5.1
> 
> ...



hi,

i dont hav a creative sound card. i hav 865 chipset which has inbuilt soundcard and i use teh analog devices SoundMax driver for it. if any1 has prior experience on it, cud u tell me how to configure as a 5.1 in it?

/legolas


----------

